# Warum Darkfall einzigartig ist



## spectrumizer (10. Januar 2011)

Ein Spieler hat im Darkfall Forum einen schönen Text verfasst, warum Darkfall einzigartig ist und was es dazu macht: http://forums.darkfa...ad.php?t=274672



> *Darkfall is unlike any other MMORPG currently in existence.*
> 
> Most of the gaming community shys away simply because the game has *full-loot FFA PVP*. The problem is that most people come from games that are trying to steal from WoW's market and many _EQ-clones_ out there have a FFA PVP server so when the average gamer thinks of FFA PVP, they usually think of a _themepark_ style FFA PVP server where you have to level and usually complete certain quests to unlock additional content. This results in gankers camping FFA PVP areas where they know that people will have to pass to level-up in the game. Also, most FFA PVP games have a much smaller world than this game so it is much easier for gankers to find people who are trying to PVE. Darkfall is different because the world is so much more open and players have the freedom to band together, create and maintain _safe-zones_, and bring justice to players that have wronged them. Gankers in FFA PVP games without full-loot can keep coming at you nonstop since there is nothing to lose.
> 
> ...



Hast du schon Darkfall probiert? Wenn nein, was hindert dich daran? Wenn ja, warum hast du wieder aufgehört?


----------



## floppydrive (10. März 2011)

Hab Darkfall mal probiert aber habe dann wieder aufgehört, hat ansich wenig mit dem Spiel zu tun sondern wegen gewissen Leuten die dort gezockt haben 




Ansonsten hat mir Darkfall aber nicht viel Spaß gemacht, es wirkte für mich alles sehr starr und nicht passend in die Umgebung, gewisse Objekte haben sich nicht so recht in die Landschaft eingepasst und wirkte einfach nur dahin geklatscht von der Leistung der Engine war ich auch nicht sehr begeistert, die Screenshots die man immer sieht zeigen das Spiel auf Ultra aber in irgendwelchen Schlachten ist es schlichtweg unmöglich das man so hoch aufdrehen kann.  

Ich persönlich sehe im Bereich Sandbox eher Mortal Online als das bessere der beiden Spiele an, es hat mir schon in der Beta mehr gegeben und Spaß gemacht, weiterhin hat Darkfall Online aber wirklich einen einzigen positiven Punkt, es gibt Zwerge 



&#8364;dit: Meine Erfahrungen von Darkfall habe ich einmal im Januar 2010 gemacht und im Dezember 2010 mit rund 40 Stunden Spielzeit


----------



## Niburu (10. März 2011)

Hehe so könne sich Geschmäcker unterscheiden ^^ Ich find z.B die Welt sehr schön Gestaltet mit den alten Ruinen etc. Dafür ist die MO Welt eine einzige Grass Textur mit Objekten hier und da ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hab Darkfall mal probiert aber habe dann wieder aufgehört, hat ansich wenig mit dem Spiel zu tun sondern wegen gewissen Leuten die dort gezockt haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, danke für den Beitrag. Dass ich hier nochmal jemand meldet, hätte ich nicht mehr erwartet. 

Stimmt, da sieht man mal wieder, wie die Geschmäcker und Erfahrungen auseinandergehen.


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich dem noch was hinzufügen darf, obwohl ich noch nicht lange spiele ; Was Darkfall außerdem noch einzigartig macht ist das Spielgefühl - das bei WoW z.B schon garnicht mehr vorhanden ist, weil man nur in der Hauptstadt rumsteht und darauf wartet dass man automatisch einer Dungeongruppe für eine Instanz zugewiesen wird, die man auch schon 1.000 mal gesehen hat, einfach Fließbandarbeit. ; Die Welt von Darkfall ist - auch wenn die Technik dahinter vllt. nicht unbedingt auf dem neuesten Stand ist - viel dynamischer vor allem dadurch, dass das eigene Spielerlebnis stark durch andere Spieler beeinflußt wird. Ich denke mitunter der wichtigste Faktor der genau dieses Spielgefühl erzeugt ist der Fulloot, da man einfach dauernd auf der Hut sein muss, um gegen Mögliche Ganks gewappnet zu sein bzw. früh genug das weite suchen zu können, dadurch werden (jedenfalls für mich) sogar lästige Dinge wie Farmen usw. deutlich spannender als in anderen Spielen.

Kobolde farmen heißt in Darkfall nicht: "1 Drücken..... 2 Drücken..... 1 Drücken......, Mob tot - nächster mob: 1 Drücken.... 1 Drücken.... ah ein crit - Mob tot... nächster mob... "
Man muss genaugenommen etwas tun - eine echte neuheit in der MMO welt.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2011)

Spiele zur Zeit relativ wenig Darkfall und wenn, dann nur mit meinem unterentwickelten und Clan-losen Alfar-Twink ... 

Aber genau da merke ich auch immerwieder, was für eine Atmosphäre Darkfall hat. Während man sonst mit seinen Clan-Kollegen und hochgezüchteten Main-Char durch die Gegend zieht und sich relativ entspannt in Sicherheit wiegt, ist die Wahrnehmung mit einem "schwachen" Twink-Char völlig anders. Wenn man grad kein PvE macht und Lust auf PvP hat, pirscht man sich von Baum zu Baum, von Busch zu Busch, immer auf der Hut. Der Adrenalinpegel steigt, wenn man einen anderen Spieler entdeckt hat - oder selbst entdeckt wurde, da man ihn auch nicht einfach so durch eine "Levelanzeige" einschätzen kann, in welcher Liga der Gegner ist.

Auch durch die fehlenden Namenstafeln kann man sich prima hinter Bäumen, zwischen Felsen oder Büschen verstecken, wenn man merkt (Lagdar ftw), dass jemand kommt. Schon oft solche Situationen gehabt, während des Farmens mehrere Ruckler und Lags hintereinander gemerkt, schnell irgendwo versteckt und dann ritten kurz darauf 3-4 Leute knapp an mir vorbei, ohne mich zu entdecken ... 

Ich liebe dieses Spiel ...


----------



## RedShirt (1. Juni 2011)

> When your character wins and fails in this game, you physically feel what your avatar is going through more than most other MMORPGs. This game tends to conjure real emotions in the players that other games do not.



Ich weiß nicht, aber warum dann nicht gleich Bungeejumping im RL? Auswirkungen: hoch. Adrenalin: höher.

Mochte ich schon bei EVE nicht, daß Dir in Sekunden der Großteil Deines Vermögens (in Schiffsform, Implantate, usw) weggeschossen werden kann - in einer Situation wo man selbst chancenlos ist.
Gradnoch der Klon rettet wenigstens die Skillpunkte.

Wer auf Bashing und wieder-von-0-anfangen steht... gern.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2011)

Bei Darkfall fängst du ja nicht von Null an, sondern du verlierst beim Tot nur das, was du bei dir trägst, wie zB Mount(s), Inventar und Ausrüstung. Für den Rest hat man seine private Bank.

Und das ist ja auch das, was Darkfall mit so einzigartig macht: In anderen Theme-Park- und No-Loot-MMOs wie WoW, Warhammer oder AoC hast du rein garnichts davon, wenn du gewinnst oder verlierst, ausser vielleicht ein paar "Siegespunkte", die du im Endeffekt für andere Items eintauschen kannst. Aber bei Darkfall gehört dir der ganze Inhalt des Grabes des Gegners, dessen Ausrüstung, Reagenzien, Pfeile, Waffen, etc. Oder eben umgekehrt, wenn du in's Gras beisst. 

Das ist einfach eine Immersion und Spieltiefe, die du sonst in keinem anderen MMO findest.


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber warum dann nicht gleich Bungeejumping im RL? Auswirkungen: hoch. Adrenalin: höher.
> 
> Mochte ich schon bei EVE nicht, daß Dir in Sekunden der Großteil Deines Vermögens (in Schiffsform, Implantate, usw) weggeschossen werden kann - in einer Situation wo man selbst chancenlos ist.
> Gradnoch der Klon rettet wenigstens die Skillpunkte.
> ...



Ich geb dir einfach mal ein Beispiel: Wenn man in Spielen wie WoW questen/farmen geht, kann man, während man alle 2 sek die Tasten 1,2,3 drückt noch nebenbei Two and a half men gucken, telefonieren und seine mathe hausaufgaben erledigen; Selbst wenn man zwischendurch infight auf die Toilette geht, ist man wahrscheinlich noch am leben wenn man wiederkommt; selbst wenn man stirbt, macht das ja nichts, weil man dadurch nichts verliert außer vllt. 30sek. spielzeit in der man mit +100% movespeed zu seinem leichnam geht. Was dabei verloren geht ist - aus meiner sicht - einfach der Spielspaß. Erfolgserlebnisse sind keine Erfolgserlebnisse wenn man nichts dafür tun musste; Und ich denke zweifellos sind Erfolgserlebnisse das "Geheimnis" von MMO's bzw. von allen Spielen, der Fun-Faktor.
Außerdem erlebt man in Darkfall immerhin was; Es ist Möglich das unvorhergesehen Dinge passieren, weil der Content durch Spieler geschaffen wird. 

Sowas gabs auch mal ganz früher zu wow classic zeiten als man nicht nur in der stadt rumstand sondern sich in der welt bewegen musste. 
Spielerlebnisse an die man sich erinnert, sind nicht momente wie "Weißt du noch damals, als wir zum 30ten mal nefarian down hatten und endlich die Kette des Ultra-Bezwingers des Großaffen gedroppt ist?", sondern eher momente wo man auf eigene Faust i-etwas erlebt, entdeckt hat... 

vllt. ist man dann in dem moment der "leidtragende" wo man beim versuch auf eine insel zu schwimmen von einem großen Kriegsschiff gekreuzt wird und mit Pfeil und Bogen niedergeschossen wird, aber solche momente machens einfach aus find ich ^^ wo man überrascht wird, aber später drüber lachen kann..

nur meine meinung


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bei Darkfall fängst du ja nicht von Null an, sondern du verlierst beim Tot nur das, was du bei dir trägst, wie zB Mount(s), Inventar und Ausrüstung. Für den Rest hat man seine private Bank.
> 
> Und das ist ja auch das, was Darkfall mit so einzigartig macht: In anderen Theme-Park- und No-Loot-MMOs wie WoW, Warhammer oder AoC hast du rein garnichts davon, wenn du gewinnst oder verlierst, ausser vielleicht ein paar "Siegespunkte", die du im Endeffekt für andere Items eintauschen kannst. Aber bei Darkfall gehört dir der ganze Inhalt des Grabes des Gegners, dessen Ausrüstung, Reagenzien, Pfeile, Waffen, etc. Oder eben umgekehrt, wenn du in's Gras beisst.
> 
> Das ist einfach eine Immersion und Spieltiefe, die du sonst in keinem anderen MMO findest.



Genau, die meisten Spieler sehen im fulloot open pvp immer nur die Tatsache dass man seine Items verliert und wollen lieber garkein "Bestrafungssystem" fürs sterben haben.
Hmm.. mir fällt dazu ein passendes Beispiel ein: Paintball - wäre Paintball auch so spannend und würde man wirklich alles geben um nicht getroffen zu werden, sich verstecken usw, wenn die Schüsse nicht weh tun würden, sondern man bloß mit wattebällchen schießen würde?

So in etwa ist der Unterschied zwischen Darkfall und anderen MMO's


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2011)

Das aktuellste und krasseste Beispiel dafür ist Ginger Magician: Hat in einer Chaos Chest einen "Large Guest Room" gefunden, ein wirklich sehr rares und seltenes Item, hat's auf seine Bank gepackt und sich von irgendwelchen Kiddies provozieren lassen, dass er lügt und das Item garnicht besitzt.
Ginger, trotz seines hohen Alters, in seiner kindlichen Naivität, zieht das Item aus der Bank in seinen Rucksack, nicht wissend, dass man auch Items aus der Bank heraus im Chat verlinken kann, und vergisst, es wieder in die Bank zu packen. Geht daraufhin an die Stone Quarry in seiner Clan-Stadt, die kurz darauf geraidet wird. Er, überladen durch die ganzen Steine, kriegt Panik, versucht zu flüchten und zu verstecken, verpeilt in dem Moment alles, was man verpeilen kann, wird gekillt und verliert das Item, was kurz darauf für 1.6 Mio Gold verkauft wurde. Armer Ginger ...


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Juni 2011)

genau sowas mein ich. nice xD


----------



## cell81469 (1. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bei Darkfall fängst du ja nicht von Null an, sondern du verlierst beim Tot nur das, was du bei dir trägst, wie zB Mount(s), Inventar und Ausrüstung. Für den Rest hat man seine private Bank.
> 
> Und das ist ja auch das, was Darkfall mit so einzigartig macht: In anderen Theme-Park- und No-Loot-MMOs wie WoW, Warhammer oder AoC hast du rein garnichts davon, wenn du gewinnst oder verlierst, ausser vielleicht ein paar "Siegespunkte", die du im Endeffekt für andere Items eintauschen kannst. Aber bei Darkfall gehört dir der ganze Inhalt des Grabes des Gegners, dessen Ausrüstung, Reagenzien, Pfeile, Waffen, etc. Oder eben umgekehrt, wenn du in's Gras beisst.
> 
> Das ist einfach eine Immersion und Spieltiefe, die du sonst in keinem anderen MMO findest.



Falsch^^ In Runescape isses schon so Wird man angegriffen und verreckt verliert man alles bis auf die 3 Wertvollsten aber wenn man als erstes angreift wird man 20 Minuten geflaggt und verliert beim tod alles


----------



## RedShirt (1. Juni 2011)

Erinnert mich an den "Wettkampf" in Ultima Online, wo dutzende Helden auf nen Turm gingen, Battleroyale und der Sieger kriegt alles... und dann von hinten die Besitzer die paar überlebenden PCs gekillt haben... und alles eingesteckt haben.

Ich finde den Sinn nicht, in nem Spiel Angst (japp, da verbindet der Char) haben zu müssen, meinen Fuß in die grausame Welt zu setzen - weil potentiell xyz viele Leute hinter dem Busch lauern können.

Meine "Erfolgserlebnisse" habe ich nicht, wenn ich jemandem seine eventuell mit viel Mühe+Zeit erworbenen Gegenstände aus den leblosen Händen klaue. Sondern wenn ich ihn gewieft zur Strecke bringe (PvP).
Ich brauch nicht unbedingt die Befriedigung, daß er xyz Erfahrung verloren hat, evtl ne Woche wegen mir aufholen muss, und liebgewonnene Gegenstände nicht mehr hat.

Umgekehrt wärs natürlich auch dumm.

Meine Erfolgserlebnisse habe ich, wenn durch Teamwork ein feindliches Team (Arena/PvP) geschlagen wird, oder ein Raidboss (möglichst heroisch) umfällt. 

Meine Meinung =) jeder mag das seine, aber ich tendiere dazu, andere rein positiv schreibende Leute zu relativieren, wenn ich das Potential sehe, die Gegenseite ausreichend aufzuzeigen.

Harten Verlust würde man merken, wann man pro Tod 20 Euro einzahlen muß, sonst bleibt der Account zu. *Das* wäre doch mal ein Konzept... das tut richtig weh - und die Leute mit dicker Kohle leisten sichs halt - wie im realen Leben.


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Meine "Erfolgserlebnisse" habe ich nicht, wenn ich jemandem seine eventuell mit viel Mühe+Zeit erworbenen Gegenstände aus den leblosen Händen klaue. Sondern wenn ich ihn gewieft zur Strecke bringe (PvP).
> Ich brauch nicht unbedingt die Befriedigung, daß er xyz Erfahrung verloren hat, evtl ne Woche wegen mir aufholen muss, und liebgewonnene Gegenstände nicht mehr hat.



Da hab ich mir so viel Mühe gegeben, das in Worte zu fassen was ich meine aber du argumentierst trotzdem einfach meilenweit daran vorbei wovon ich gesprochen habe... Lies dir doch mal meinen Beispiel mit dem Paintball durch.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den "Wettkampf" in Ultima Online, wo dutzende Helden auf nen Turm gingen, Battleroyale und der Sieger kriegt alles... und dann von hinten die Besitzer die paar überlebenden PCs gekillt haben... und alles eingesteckt haben.



Du meinst die Aktion der Cashies?
http://www.looters.de/stories/how26.htm


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2011)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Falsch^^ In Runescape isses schon so Wird man angegriffen und verreckt verliert man alles bis auf die 3 Wertvollsten aber wenn man als erstes angreift wird man 20 Minuten geflaggt und verliert beim tod alles


Ja, auch Mortal Online, Ultima Online oder Meridian haben / hatten Full Loot. Aber MO ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur schlecht und UO, so wie Meridian, leider nicht mehr zeitgemäß. DF ist für mich derzeit einfach das "New Gen" MMO, 3D, Seamless World, FPS Combat, Full Loot, FFA PvP, etc.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den "Wettkampf" in Ultima Online, wo dutzende Helden auf nen Turm gingen, Battleroyale und der Sieger kriegt alles... und dann von hinten die Besitzer die paar überlebenden PCs gekillt haben... und alles eingesteckt haben.


Solche Battle Royales gibts bei DF auch, allerdings ist es bisher noch nicht vorgekommen, dass dann irgendwelche Typen auftauchten und den Gewinner seinen ganzen Loot abgeknöpft haben. Auch wenn die Welt von DF rau ist, solche asozialen Aktionen hätte da niemand drauf, zumal meist die ganzen Pros und Vets bei solchen BR selber mitmachen.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich finde den Sinn nicht, in nem Spiel Angst (japp, da verbindet der Char) haben zu müssen, meinen Fuß in die grausame Welt zu setzen - weil potentiell xyz viele Leute hinter dem Busch lauern können.


Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden. Aber der Sinn hier ist zB einfach irgendwo eine Abenteuerlust auszuleben und am nackten Kampf ums Überleben teilzunehmen. 



RedShirt schrieb:


> Meine "Erfolgserlebnisse" habe ich nicht, wenn ich jemandem seine eventuell mit viel Mühe+Zeit erworbenen Gegenstände aus den leblosen Händen klaue. Sondern wenn ich ihn gewieft zur Strecke bringe (PvP).
> Ich brauch nicht unbedingt die Befriedigung, daß er xyz Erfahrung verloren hat, evtl ne Woche wegen mir aufholen muss, und liebgewonnene Gegenstände nicht mehr hat.


Naja, die, die DF spielen, wissen, worum es geht. Der Full Loot Faktor ist natürlich erstmal sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man aus einer heilen Welt wie WoW & Co. kommt. Aber irgendwo hat es auch sehr stark was vom realen Leben und für mich damit auch einen spirituellen Aspekt: Irgendwann verlieren wir auch im RL Dinge, an denen wir hängen. Sei es, indem sie kaputt gehen, sich von uns trennen oder letzendlich durch den Tot. Und bei Spielen wie DF kann man da schonmal "üben". 



RedShirt schrieb:


> Meine Erfolgserlebnisse habe ich, wenn durch Teamwork ein feindliches Team (Arena/PvP) geschlagen wird, oder ein Raidboss (möglichst heroisch) umfällt.


Sowas hast du auch in DF. Es gibt im PvE Bereich einige Mobs, die du nur durch Teamplay legen kannst. Und für's PvP hast du ja Spielerstädte und Hamlets, die andere Clans beanspruchen können. Und für solche Aktionen brauchst du ordentliches Teamplay, um so ordentlicher, umso besser. Und wer sowas nicht kann, heuert irgendwelcher Helferlein an. Da wirds dann meist Masse VS Klasse, aber wenn die Klasse wirklich gut ist, nützt auch die Masse relativ wenig. Gab schon oft Fälle, wo gegnerische Gruppen geschlagen wurden, obwohl die 1:3 oder 1:4 in der Überzahl waren.


----------



## Ogil (3. Juni 2011)

Die beiden Dinge, die mir bei Darkfall am meisten zusagen und die es besonders (wenn auch nicht einzigartig - gibt halt schon auch andere Spiele, die dies bieten) machen, sind fuer mich:

1) Skillsystem. Ich will nicht irgendwelche XP bekommen, Level aufsteigen und dadurch besser in irgendwelchen Faehigkeiten werden, die ich nie benutze. Der "Verbessern durch Ueben"-Ansatz gefaellt mir da viel besser. Im Moment stoert mich zwar das "Jeder kann irgendwann alles" - aber das wird sich hoffentlich noch etwas mehr in Richtung Spezialisierung aendern.

2) Risiko. Wenn ich in einem 0815-MMO mit Open-World-PvP umgehauen werde, dann ist das einfach nur nervig aber letztlich steht man wieder auf und hat keinen Nachteil, ausser dass man Zeit verliert, wenn man zu seiner Leiche zurueck laufen muss oder wenn man halt irgendwo respawned. Im Normalfall ist es auch so, dass man nur von Leuten der gegnerischen Fraktion angegriffen werden kann und somit weiss man eigentlich genau was passiert, wenn man einen solchen auftauchen sieht. Bei Darkfall kann einen halt im Prinzip jeder angreifen, so dass man nie ganz genau weiss, ob sich das Gegenueber der gleichen Fraktion nicht gleich auf einen stuerzt. Der Umstand, dass man dabei etwas zu verlieren hat (nur Ausruestung) macht das Ganze halt reizvoll. Und wenn man merkt, dass das Gegenueber irgendwo in der gleichen Liga spielt, dann merkt man das Adrenalin und wenn man dann siegreich aus dem Kampf hervorgeht, ist das eben ein ganz anderes Gefuehl als bei so belanglosem PvP wie z.B. in WoW. Und wenn man merkt, dass das Gegenueber einem deutlich ueberlegen ist, dann kann man immer noch die Beine in die Hand nehmen und versuchen sich zu verstecken oder in die Sicherheit einer Stadt zu retten. Auch dann heisst es Nervenkitzel: Findet er mich, schaff ich es zu entkommen? Bei Level-basierten MMOs heisst ein staerkerer Gegner im Normalfall: 2 Schlaege und man ist tot. Keine Chance auf garnix.


----------



## xdave78 (6. Juni 2011)

Hmm..ich bin zwar ein riesen MMO Fan aber an DF und MO hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich überwiegend von argen Frustmomenten zu Hauf ausgehe, wie es eine zeitlang in AoC war, als sich anscheinend nur noch das Asi-Volk auf den PvP Servern rumtrieb und Fair Play nur noch ein Schatten aus den Anfangstagen war. Ich find Nervenkitzel ja gut, aber irgendwie befüchte ich, dass mich das zu sehr nervt wenn ich dauernd von irgendwelchen Honks umgeholzt werde die es dann auch nicht bei 1-2x gut sein lassen. Immer wenn spectrumizer iregnd was in einem Thread in dem ich unterwegs bin schreibt klicke ich auf den Link in seiner Sig. Aber auch wirklich jedes Mal...darum hab ich mich heut auch hierher verirrt..wieder mal. Und grüble ob ich meiner DSL 1000 Leitung 7GB zumuten kann.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2011)

Probiers doch einfach mal aus und schreib mich hier im Forum per PN an, wenn du fertig mit dem DL bist und 'n Account hast, da helf ich dir 'n bisschen Fuß zu fassen. DF hat ja ne 14 Tage Trial. Aber erst runterladen und dann den Account erstellen, sonst geht ja die Spielzeit schon für die Downloadzeit drauf. 

http://www.eu1.darkfallonline.com/dl/DarkfallFull/


----------



## xdave78 (6. Juni 2011)

Ja, is schon klar^^ den Fehler hab ich 1x gemacht...
Ich werd ma schaun, wann sich das lohnt - muss ja auch paar Abende Zeit dafür haben.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2011)

Ich höre ja immer das Darkfall Online so genial aussehen soll und die Grafik so berauschend ist wenn der Rechner gut genug ist, aber ich möchte mal ganz Objektiv die beiden Screenshots betrachten, der erste ist von Darkfall Online der zweite von Mortal Online. Ihr könnt mir doch nun nicht ehrlich sagen das Darkfall besser aussieht und wenn ja hätte ich gern mal beweisen, immer wenn ich Darkfall sehe in Videos oder sonstigem ist der Grafik total verwaschen und die Charakteranimationen sind einfach abgehackt, bei aller Liebe aber da könne drittklassige Theme Park MMORPG's was besseres auf dem Bildschirm zaubern.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StaffEcon (11. Juni 2011)

Ach floppy...solange du nicht mal DF installiert hast sondern nur aus Grafik deine schlüsse ziehst kann man dich nicht ernst nehmen 

Jeder weis das Grafik (was keinenfalls bedeutet das die Ingamegrafik schlecht sei) keine Spielprinzip ersetzt und da ist DF Mortal (aus meiner Sicht) weit voraus. Wo MO allerdings weit vorraus ist, ist das Crafting System gar keine Frage, ich persönlich würde es mir in DF auch einwenig flexibler wünschen, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.

wenn du schon einen Screenshot von Darkfall bringst dann bitte auch einen von 2011 und nicht einen von 2009 !!!! Danke 

Solltest aus fairness eigentlich auch dazu sagen, das nach 2009 3 Free Expansion gekommen sind 2 davon mit grafikupdates, sollte man dann schon immer erwähnen.

Hier sind ein paar 2011er Screenshots (ingame) edit ( ups selbst die sind von 2010 )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw hier ist nen "ungerendeter Trialer von Darkfall" ..also komplett ingame so wie ich auch spiele.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lU8kf1IPky4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



eine Frage... kann die UT3 Engine 300 Online Spieler auf einem Fleck darstellen? ich glaube kaum und ich gebe dir noch einen Tip ..vergleiche Äpfel nicht mit Birnen ..arkfall ist Action Darkfall wird immer Action bleiben und MO.. ist ein gemütliches dahingleitendes Crafting MMO mit bissle "gut gedachtem aber schlecht umgesetzten " pvp


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich höre ja immer das Darkfall Online so genial aussehen soll und die Grafik so berauschend ist wenn der Rechner gut genug ist, aber ich möchte mal ganz Objektiv die beiden Screenshots betrachten, der erste ist von Darkfall Online der zweite von Mortal Online. Ihr könnt mir doch nun nicht ehrlich sagen das Darkfall besser aussieht und wenn ja hätte ich gern mal beweisen, immer wenn ich Darkfall sehe in Videos oder sonstigem ist der Grafik total verwaschen und die Charakteranimationen sind einfach abgehackt, bei aller Liebe aber da könne drittklassige Theme Park MMORPG's was besseres auf dem Bildschirm zaubern.


Was willst du mit dieser Aussage erreichen? Was willst du dir (oder uns) denn beweisen?

Den Screenshot von DF, den du da zum Vergleich hernimmst, ist von anno 2009 und das kann auch gut eine Konzeptgrafik sein, die noch nichtmal aus der Release-Version von DF stammt. Inzwischen haben wir 2011 und Darkfall hat mit dem letzten (oder vorletzten?) (kostenlosem) XPac ein komplettes Grafikupdate bekommen. Und mit dem nächsten XPac gibt es nochmal ein Grafikupdate, was uA Dynamic Lighting in das Spiel bringt.

Auch kannst du "Action-Videos", die von Spielern für PvP oder PvE gemacht wurden, nicht mit dem Potential vergleichen, was die DF-Engine hergibt, weil die meisten Leute, die solche Videos aufnehmen, keine "NASA-Computer" haben, sondern einfache und ältere Notebooks / PCs, die schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Und da zählen FPS mehr, als schöne Texturen und Schatten, vorallem in Massenschlachten, wo unter Umständen 300-400 Spieler beteiligt sind.

Schau dir zB mal das Video an, stammt aus den ersten Tagen nach dem Release von DF: http://www.own3d.tv/..._ridable_kitteh - Vorallem ab 00:42, der Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang. Da kannst du dir Mühe geben, DF schlechtzureden, wie du willst, denn mit Sicherheit zaubern keine "drittklassigen Theme Park MMORPGs" was besseres auf den Bildschirm.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2011)

Weil mich gelinde gesagt die Überheblichkeit der Darkfall Community ankotzt, ihr seit weit aus schlimmer als WoW oder Konsorten, bei euch gibt es nur Darkfall und was anderes wird nicht akzeptiert. Ob das jetzt hier passend ist oder nicht ist ne andere Sache. Wenn sich z.b. über Mortal Online unterhalten wird ist Darkfall natürlich gleich um Längen besser, ich würde mir nur gern etwas Objektivität der Darkfall Community erwarten.

Und ja ich habe in Darkfall wieder reingeguckt und das vor einer Woche und ich muss sagen es hat sich nicht gebessert, kann sein das ich nur zu wenig gesehen habe aber Darkfall hat sich in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt verbessert.


----------



## Berserkius (11. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Weil mich gelinde gesagt die Überheblichkeit der Darkfall Community ankotzt, ihr seit weit aus schlimmer als WoW oder Konsorten, bei euch gibt es nur Darkfall und was anderes wird nicht akzeptiert. Ob das jetzt hier passend ist oder nicht ist ne andere Sache.



Kotzt es dich das dann auch an und bin überheblich wenn ich für mein Teil sage das ich den BMW besser finde als Mercedes Benz? Bei deiner Aussage ist überhaupt keine Logik vorhanden und könnte von einen 10 jährigen stammen der völlig verzweifelt ist. *Fremdschäm*



Habe letztens es mir mal angeschaut und sah für mich sehr ansprechend aus und werde es demnächst mal kostenlos anzocken.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2011)

Nein das ist ein riesiger Unterschied, du wirst aber sicher nicht sagen  das es Bullshit ist wenn dir jemand erzählt "Mercedes Benz hat ein neuen Motor entwickelt der um längen besser ist als der alte von BMW" der Hauptteil der Darkfall Community (die ich bisher erlebt habt) wird dir aber genau das machen und Darkfall immer in den Himmel loben.




Naja ich klinke mich hier aus ich werde hier ey nur als Feind angesehen


----------



## Berserkius (11. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein riesiger Unterschied, du wirst aber sicher nicht sagen  das es Bullshit ist wenn dir jemand erzählt "Mercedes Benz hat ein neuen Motor entwickelt der um längen besser ist als der alte von BMW" der Hauptteil der Darkfall Community (die ich bisher erlebt habt) wird dir aber genau das machen und Darkfall immer in den Himmel loben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir drehen uns nur im Kreise, btw du machst dich ja selber zum Feindbild da du es ja selber schlecht redest.

Edit:
Desweiteren kann man dich auch nicht ernst nehmen da du mit allen Mitteln versuchtst das Game zu unterjochen und das andere hervorzuheben. Reicht doch vollkommen es wenn du schreibst * Habe das Game getesten und mir hat einfach nicht gefallen* Punkt und aus. Grüßle


----------



## StaffEcon (11. Juni 2011)

Wir loben DF nicht in den Himmel..wir sagen nur wie es ist!! und zwar aktuell was du hier angebracht hast war und ist schlechtweg nen Screen nicht nichtmal aus der Beta und bringst dann den Vergleich. Darkfall hat seine Stärken und seine Schwächen..genauso verhält es sich mit der Online Community an sich.. entweder man liebt es (weil man ganz tief in das Gameplay !!!! eingetaucht ist ) oder man kommt halt gar nicht mit klar. 

ich verstehe die logik von dir floppy einfach nicht das du MO versuchst mit DF zu vergleiche... das einzige was die beiden verbindet ist das Skillsystem das wars dann auch




DF hat seine Schwächen ganz klar..aber es ist auf den Weg eines der besten MMORPGS der Welt zu werden das sich nahtlos in die Reihe von UO-EVE Online und DAoC einreihen kann.


----------



## xamma (11. Juni 2011)

zum glück ist mir grafik bei spielen vollkommen egal, weil sie 0 zum spielspass beiträgt. wenn du darkfall wirklich kritisieren willst, dann kann man das meiner meinung nach nur am skillsystem, was viel zu viel grind erfordert. wobei ich da auch nichtmehr auf dem aktuellesten stand bin, fand aber die einführung von der 6fachen erhöhung noch zu lasch. finde sie hätten eine spezialisierung einführen solln (soll aber mit der nächsten exp kommen oder?). ansonsten war df grade zum anfang einfach ein unvergessliches spielgefühl!


----------



## StaffEcon (11. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile ist ja auch das Meditation System drin, was auch schon angepasst wurde...Basisattribute sowie DefenseWerte und Magieschulen sind halt kein Problem mehr.

Bei DF sollte man schlichtweg einfach kein KlassenDenken von anderen Games mitbringen das ist hier komplett anders btw auch da wird es bald richtige Veränderungen geben




Bitte ausgiebig lesen, und wissen was die Vorhaben.

>>>> http://www.darkfallonline.com/blog/community-qa-armor-system-and-balancing/  <<<<<


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Weil mich gelinde gesagt die Überheblichkeit der Darkfall Community ankotzt, ihr seit weit aus schlimmer als WoW oder Konsorten, bei euch gibt es nur Darkfall und was anderes wird nicht akzeptiert. Ob das jetzt hier passend ist oder nicht ist ne andere Sache. Wenn sich z.b. über Mortal Online unterhalten wird ist Darkfall natürlich gleich um Längen besser, ich würde mir nur gern etwas Objektivität der Darkfall Community erwarten.


Sorry, aber du stellst dich diesbezüglich auch kein Stück besser an. Du versuchst seit neuestem bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten Darkfall schlecht zu reden und zum Beispiel MO zu loben, obwohl du weder das eine, noch das andere spielst. Das geht bei dir sogar schon soweit, dass du inzwischen versuchst, DF sogar tiefer zu stapeln, als die Sparte "drittklassiges Thempark-MMORPG". Und ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich, dass du beide Spiele, DF und MO, wirklich lange und tiefgehend gespielt hast, um zu wissen, wovon du redest.

Auch weiß ich nicht, wen du hier im Forum als "Darkfall Community" bezeichnest, denn da gibt's nur 'ne Handvoll. Econ und Niburu, die hier sehr selten reinschauen, noch ein paar andere und ich, der lediglich in die WoW-, RIFT- und AION-Köpfe mal etwas Abwechslung bringen will.
Aber nirgends habe ich andere Sandboxes wie EVE, UO, SW:G, etc. schlecht geredet. Das einzige, was ich mir erlaube, ist, MO zu kritisieren, weil's mich nach dem ganzen Hype, was drumherum gemacht wurde und worauf ich reingefallen bin, in Grund und Boden enttäuscht hat. Aber das ist halt auch nur meine persönliche Ansicht. Für die, die MO mögen und das was es bietet, ist es sicherlich eins der besten Spiele. Meins ist es nicht, da es auf eine gänzlich andere Spielerschaft abzielt, als DF.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Und ja ich habe in Darkfall wieder reingeguckt und das vor einer Woche und ich muss sagen es hat sich nicht gebessert, kann sein das ich nur zu wenig gesehen habe aber Darkfall hat sich in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt verbessert.


Wie lange hast du denn DF gespielt? Bei welchem Clan? Wie weit war dein Char entwickelt (Stats, Skills, Spells, ...)? Oder hast du ohne Clans gespielt und hängst noch in den NPC Cities an Goblin- und Troll-Spawns rum? Das soll keine Provokation sein, sorry falls es doch so klingt. Interessiert mich nur, um mir ein genaueres Bild machen zu können, wie weit dein Verständnis von DF reicht, um so darüber herziehen zu können.

Wie Tifi schon sagte: Wenn DF nicht dein Ding ist, kein Problem. Aber versuche doch bitte nicht, anderen das Spiel madig zu machen, indem du fadenscheinige Halbwahrheiten und alte Informationen benutzt.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2011)

Von der Beschreibung und dem Setting her hatte ich schon extrem Bock auf das Spiel. Aber P2P war es mir dann nicht wert, weil ich mich in Darkfall noch mehr vom Spiel alleine gelassen und verloren gefühlt habe, wie in UO und SWG ...


----------



## StaffEcon (13. Juni 2011)

und wieder einer der an die Hand genommen werden will wie ein 3jähriger mit Schnuller 




In DF machst du was du willst.. gut möglich das da viele überfordert sind, die durch andere MMORPGS das selbständige Handeln verloren haben




edit: trifft auch zu wenns nen Admin ist


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Von der Beschreibung und dem Setting her hatte ich schon extrem Bock auf das Spiel. Aber P2P war es mir dann nicht wert, weil ich mich in Darkfall noch mehr vom Spiel alleine gelassen und verloren gefühlt habe, wie in UO und SWG ...


Ja, das Solospiel ist in DF leider entweder nur was für Leute mit masochistischer Veranlagung, da es dir extrem schwer und hart gemacht wird oder für Vets / erfahrene Spieler, die mit ihren Twink solo spielen wollen. Ist leider wirklich eine Designschwäche des Spiels und wir hoffen, dass das dann mit dem nächsten XPac und dem damit verbundenen Overhaul von Rüstung, dem UI und der Einführung von "Prestige Klassen" lockerer und einfacher wird.

Aber was einem wirklich sehr hilft, vorallem bei den ersten Schritten, ist ein Clan. Auch wenn DF ein "FFA PvP Full Loot"-Spiel ist, ist die Community doch wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit, vorallem ihren Clan-Mates gegenüber. Sei es vom einfachen Beantworten von Fragen, über gemeinsames PvE und PvP, bis hin zum Spenden von Ausrüstung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2011)

StaffEcon schrieb:


> und wieder einer der an die Hand genommen werden will wie ein 3jähriger mit Schnuller
> 
> In DF machst du was du willst.. gut möglich das da viele überfordert sind, die durch andere MMORPGS das selbständige Handeln verloren haben
> 
> edit: trifft auch zu wenns nen Admin ist



Ich geb dir gleich Schnuller  . Glaub mir, ich bin "durch den Tunnel gegangen" *g* Ich hab extra geschrieben, auf welchen Spielen meine sonstigen Erfahrungen mit dem "Alleine gelassen" beruhen und diese beiden Spiele ich hin und wieder, weil man irgendwann schon rein findet und mir das Setting jeweils auch zusagt. Aber bei DF ist mir irgendwie der Kopf eingeschlafen, bei dem Versuch mich allein reinzufitzen bzw. zu orientieren.


----------



## Niburu (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## StaffEcon (15. Juni 2011)

jup so sieht das game bei mir auch aus


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Juni 2011)

Hier auch nochmal ein Video über den schönen Look von DF. Das Video ist von 2008, also noch aus der Beta.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_kPsXY8AG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StaffEcon (20. Juni 2011)

es gibt bereits eine boxed version von darkfall allerdings nur in griechenland erhältlich vlt findest du einen lieferanten


----------



## Kalvasflam (22. Juni 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich geb dir einfach mal ein Beispiel: Wenn man in Spielen wie WoW questen/farmen geht, kann man, während man alle 2 sek die Tasten 1,2,3 drückt noch nebenbei Two and a half men gucken, telefonieren und seine mathe hausaufgaben erledigen; Selbst wenn man zwischendurch infight auf die Toilette geht, ist man wahrscheinlich noch am leben wenn man wiederkommt; selbst wenn man stirbt, macht das ja nichts, weil man dadurch nichts verliert außer vllt. 30sek. spielzeit in der man mit +100% movespeed zu seinem leichnam geht. Was dabei verloren geht ist - aus meiner sicht - einfach der Spielspaß. Erfolgserlebnisse sind keine Erfolgserlebnisse wenn man nichts dafür tun musste; Und ich denke zweifellos sind Erfolgserlebnisse das "Geheimnis" von MMO's bzw. von allen Spielen, der Fun-Faktor.
> Außerdem erlebt man in Darkfall immerhin was; Es ist Möglich das unvorhergesehen Dinge passieren, weil der Content durch Spieler geschaffen wird.
> 
> Sowas gabs auch mal ganz früher zu wow classic zeiten als man nicht nur in der stadt rumstand sondern sich in der welt bewegen musste.
> ...



Hab den Post gerade erst etwas verspätet gelesen. Ehrt dich, dass du noch versuchst es zu erklären. Meiner Ansicht nach, gibt es hier einfach zwei Gruppen: 

1. Die erste Gruppe spielt ausschließlich Thema Park MMOs und lehnt alles ab, wo auch nur im entferntesten Begriffe wie Full-Loot vorkommen
2. Die zweite Gruppe weiß es besser

Der ersten Gruppe nun beizubringen, warum es um Welten aufregender ist, etwas zu spielen, bei dem auch was verlieren kann, ist vermutlich eine ähnlich unlösbare Aufgabe wie einem Blinden erklären zu wollen, was die Farbe grün ist


----------



## StaffEcon (22. Juni 2011)

Was viele da missverstehen bzw die falsche herangehensweise ist, du kannst viel mehr gewinnen!!

wenn du was verlierst (was du bei dir trägst) hast du als Mensch einen Fehler gemacht. Ich sehe Fullloot Spiele eher so das ich mir von anderen Spielern etwas holen kann + das loot von den Mobs 



Ach schau an ich habe was gefunden was zur Überschrift des Threads passt :

__________________________________________________________

_*What makes Darkfall a groundbreaking game?*_

_*On one hand Darkfall was inspired by the pioneers of online role-playing games, on the other it has advanced features and technology never before seen in online games. Darkfall is helping to advance the MMORPG genre further. Some of the features that make Darkfall stand out include:
*_

_*
*_

_*
The largest online world of its kind
More concurrent users than any other game of its kind (over 10thousand)
Zoneless, seamless, un-instanced world
Larger epic battles than any other MMORPG of its kind featuring hundreds of participants on each side
No point and click, you need to aim your attacks and actively play the game
Darkfall isn't turn-based like most MMORPGs today. The action is Real-Time and fast paced
*_


----------

